# The best click pen



## rickycan (May 27, 2012)

Hi!
I would like to know what is, in your personal opinion, the best click pen kit.
I think that it must be smooth an durable in use,
Regards
 Ricky


----------



## commercialbuilder (May 27, 2012)

The Long Click is hard to beat in my opinion.


----------



## gimpy (May 27, 2012)

Elegant Beauty


----------



## keithlong (May 27, 2012)

I second the long click pen, I made one for my wife to use at her work place. She is a receptionist for a very busy vet clinic, and she has been using this pen every day for about 6 months now and has replaced the refill twice and this pen just keeps on clicking. And it is a great pen to show off a nice piece of wood.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 27, 2012)

Good question....there are a number of kits now using click mechanisms now that I think will rival the long click in durability and reliability--and they are even better looking....I do think the long clicker is a great pen to make from a really nice wood blank though, it really shows off the wood.


----------



## jimmyb (May 27, 2012)

the Long Click ?  link anyone?
thanks


----------



## warthog (May 27, 2012)

I must have missed something along the way. Just what the heck is a long click pen? A picture would be nice.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (May 27, 2012)

Available at CSUSA


----------



## Tim'sTurnings (May 27, 2012)

I have not tried any of the long click pens. But I think this is the style they are referring to. Here is the asked for link:
Clicker Pen Kit - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.=


----------



## longbeard (May 27, 2012)

www.exoticblanks.com has them too


----------



## Tim'sTurnings (May 27, 2012)

I looked at exotic blanks but there is no picture so I didn't know if it was the pen kit that was discussed here, so I didn't include that vendor. I wouldn't buy something if I couldn't see what it looked like.


----------



## SteveG (May 27, 2012)

Has anyone experienced a problem with the CSUSA long clicker where the plunger will simply not want to be pushed in? It feels like it wants to "catch" on something in the mechanism. I can fiddle with it and it will then behave OK, but will later randomly repeat the problem. Same problem on more than one, but not all I have made. I do use the little sleeve during assembly. I am surprised at my experience since there is wide spread positive comments on this particular component set.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (May 27, 2012)

SteveG said:


> Has anyone experienced a problem with the CSUSA long clicker where the plunger will simply not want to be pushed in? It feels like it wants to "catch" on something in the mechanism. I can fiddle with it and it will then behave OK, but will later randomly repeat the problem. Same problem on more than one, but not all I have made. I do use the little sleeve during assembly. I am surprised at my experience since there is wide spread positive comments on this particular component set.



I have had this problem also on 1 or 2. Dunno what to do about it.


----------



## cwolfs69 (May 27, 2012)

the cigar click from PSI, bar none.


----------



## nava1uni (May 29, 2012)

The long click from Lau Lau woodworks is a real nice pen.  He has great pens
Handcrafted Hawaiian Gifts koa wood pens koa boxes Hawaiian gifts wooden pen and unique gifts


----------



## el_d (May 29, 2012)

SteveG said:


> Has anyone experienced a problem with the CSUSA long clicker where the plunger will simply not want to be pushed in? It feels like it wants to "catch" on something in the mechanism. I can fiddle with it and it will then behave OK, but will later randomly repeat the problem. Same problem on more than one, but not all I have made. I do use the little sleeve during assembly. I am surprised at my experience since there is wide spread positive comments on this particular component set.



The only problem I have had with the long click is due to the refill. It does catch and feel "stuck".

Sometimes there is residual "flash" on the plastic end of the refill. or the 'Label"( on some refills) will peel off and catch also. I usually upgrade the refill and have had no Problems since then (IIRC).


----------



## Curly (May 29, 2012)

....And another source for the Longwood Click pen. This time from Canada. 

William Wood-Write Ltd.

I have been using mine at work for 15 months. I think I am on refill number 5 or 6, maybe more.


----------



## crabcreekind (May 29, 2012)

Ruby pen turning said:


> SteveG said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone experienced a problem with the CSUSA long clicker where the plunger will simply not want to be pushed in? It feels like it wants to "catch" on something in the mechanism. I can fiddle with it and it will then behave OK, but will later randomly repeat the problem. Same problem on more than one, but not all I have made. I do use the little sleeve during assembly. I am surprised at my experience since there is wide spread positive comments on this particular component set.
> ...



ooooooooooo I know this problem... The spring is slightly tapered. You have to turn it so the smaller end is going onto the refill first, this provides a tighter fit for the refill, and eliminates the catching feeling.


----------



## flippedcracker (Jun 4, 2012)

I personally like the Slimline Pro from PSI.


----------



## crabcreekind (Jun 5, 2012)

If you have the skill, you can make kitless click pens. The mechanism for them is unbeatable. It is smooth, soft, and quiet. Nothing beats it!


----------



## joefyffe (Jun 6, 2012)

rickycan said:


> Hi!
> I would like to know what is, in your personal opinion, the best click pen kit.
> I think that it must be smooth an durable in use,
> Regards
> Ricky


 

Ricky:  I don't know your skill level but, if it's kitless, R. Greenwald has a "quality" click mechanism in the 5 - 6 dollar range that's as slick as scum on a "Loooosianna" Swamp.  If u'r not n2 kitless, don't metswiffit!  :wink:


----------



## Autonoz (Jun 7, 2012)

commercialbuilder said:


> The Long Click is hard to beat in my opinion.



I just made a long click pen and I am not impressed with how it writes. In fact, it really doesn't write at all. It just skips around and ink comes out once in a while.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 7, 2012)

that's the refill though, not necessarily the fault of the components. Try it with one of the easyflow 9000 refills and see how it performs for you


----------



## hewunch (Jun 7, 2012)

Did you take the glob of inky wax stuff off the point?


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 7, 2012)

Brooks803 said:


> that's the refill though, not necessarily the fault of the components. Try it with one of the easyflow 9000 refills and see how it performs for you


 Or about any other 1st class refill.
Some of the kits spend a long time on the shelf before they get pulled and the refills do tend to get balky --- I have found though that if you persist and get them writing correctly they are usually ok after that.


----------



## Autonoz (Jun 8, 2012)

hewunch said:


> Did you take the glob of inky wax stuff off the point?



I did take the glob of inky wax off I am going to get a different refill and try it again.


----------



## jnette (Jul 5, 2012)

I like he Long lick a lot but when the refill is in the writing position the top of the pen is lose and rattles when you write. Is their an adjustment I can make to stop this?


----------



## RosezPenZ (Jul 6, 2012)

The long click is about the only one I have not tried.  I've been making the PSI slimline pro and their Power pen for about 5yrs and I've lost track how many.  Most of them are used in the health field.  I've had very few problems and nearly all of them I've been able to fix.  Personally I did not like the Vertex click, click at all, it's to soft.
Best one so far hands down for me is the new Bolt Action click from PSI.  Problem is it does not have a track record yet.

That's my nickels worth.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Jul 6, 2012)

by far the best in my opinion is the cigar click from PSI. it is a little big for some hands  being cigar style, but by far the smoothest click action in my opinion and have sold about 50 so far with no complaints from customers. i carry one, my wife has two and love them.


----------



## greggas (Jul 6, 2012)

Crab reek is right on about the spring.
Another issue, which I had in one case, was debris (glue or left over dental wax ) that I forgot to remove for inside the tube.  Other than that , I hae sold about 200 long clicks and have never had an issue



SteveG said:


> Has anyone experienced a problem with the CSUSA long clicker where the plunger will simply not want to be pushed in? It feels like it wants to "catch" on something in the mechanism. I can fiddle with it and it will then behave OK, but will later randomly repeat the problem. Same problem on more than one, but not all I have made. I do use the little sleeve during assembly. I am surprised at my experience since there is wide spread positive comments on this particular component set.


----------



## SteveG (Jul 6, 2012)

SteveG said:


> Has anyone experienced a problem with the CSUSA long clicker where the plunger will simply not want to be pushed in? It feels like it wants to "catch" on something in the mechanism. I can fiddle with it and it will then behave OK, but will later randomly repeat the problem. Same problem on more than one, but not all I have made. I do use the little sleeve during assembly. I am surprised at my experience since there is wide spread positive comments on this particular component set.


 
Quoting myself, I bring up this same issue AGAIN today. Same hang up. Looked at it a little closer: the problem is the click mechanism itself, not any of the already mentioned causes/remedies. I am surprized no one else is reporting this 'cause my failure rate is high...maybe 40% or so. I like the pen so have decided to do a testing of each mechanism prior to installing. Is there really no one else getting these failures?
Steve


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jul 6, 2012)

SteveG said:


> Quoting myself, I bring up this same issue AGAIN today. Same hang up. Looked at it a little closer: the problem is the click mechanism itself, not any of the already mentioned causes/remedies. I am surprized no one else is reporting this 'cause my failure rate is high...maybe 40% or so. I like the pen so have decided to do a testing of each mechanism prior to installing. Is there really no one else getting these failures?
> Steve



Steve, perhaps there is a processing problem.  Most clickers are very sensitive to barrel length.  Make sure you aren't over trimming your barrel.


----------



## ossaguy (Jul 6, 2012)

I can relate........I have experienced this same thing,and have tried all the tips I've read,and it's just not consistant.

It's typical that I can grab one of the pen stand,and click it.......and it jams momentarily.If I flick the plunger with my thumb it kinda corrects itself.........then will work fine for like 25 more clicks.

Next day I try it....OK

Next day.....gets stuck again.Pretty frustrating.It's ok for my own personal use,but I am afraid of ever selling any from the batch that I have made.I just wish they could make it feel less clunky in the action.

It bugs me that they  can make smooth-acting,trouble free Bic-type disposable pens,but in expensive kits they feel cheap.

Hoping to find a solution someday!

Steve 
San Diego


----------



## SteveG (Jul 7, 2012)

JD Combs Sr;1417914Steve said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback JD. As I have tried to deal with the issue, I have been checking tube length comparison with my DC. (Out of the bag and when ready to assemble the pen.) So I know I am not altering the length. Thus still looking for a solution. I have a partial solution now: If I hold the bare clicker mechanism in my hand, insert the refill and hold it in place I can click it and actually feel a roughness in the operation (compared to other mechanisms of the same type). This at least gives me a clue that one MIGHT be a problem. I have about 10 kits on hand and am going to do the comparison test on all of them next week upon return to my home base and shop. Still looking for inputs from any other turners having this same problem.
> Thanks to all.
> Steve


----------



## Fatdawg (Jul 7, 2012)

The Long Click and PSI Vertex click are the two clicker I currenty use. I like them both about the same. I currently have three Areo Clicks out being tested. So far my testers like them. Two being used by nurses and one by my accountant.


----------



## crabcreekind (Jul 8, 2012)

ossaguy said:


> I can relate........I have experienced this same thing,and have tried all the tips I've read,and it's just not consistant.
> 
> It's typical that I can grab one of the pen stand,and click it.......and it jams momentarily.If I flick the plunger with my thumb it kinda corrects itself.........then will work fine for like 25 more clicks.
> 
> ...



This is due to the spring being on the wrong way. You have to put the smaller part of the spring on first on the refill. I dont know why it gets caught. but it happens. I discovered this having the exact problem you have.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 8, 2012)

crabcreekind said:


> ossaguy said:
> 
> 
> > I can relate........I have experienced this same thing,and have tried all the tips I've read,and it's just not consistant.
> ...


 Ya know what is strange about that is that on Sierra and Gatsby Twist pens I've found just the opposite....I always put the big end on the refill to keep them from catching.


----------



## Culprit (Jul 8, 2012)

SteveG said:


> If I hold the bare clicker mechanism in my hand, insert the refill and hold it in place I can click it and actually feel a roughness in the operation (compared to other mechanisms of the same type). This at least gives me a clue that one MIGHT be a problem... Still looking for inputs from any other turners having this same problem.
> Steve



I'm fairly new and haven't made a ton of pens yet, but I have run across this problem.  I lubricate the action and the end of the refill with Johnson's Original Formula Paste Floorwax, and the actions smooth right up.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jul 9, 2012)

I use a long click every day and couldn't be happier.  We also sell quite a few vertex clicks and so far have not had any complaints.  

Regarding flipping the spring on the refill, I've had to do that on occasion even with twist style pens to get the transmission to behave.


----------

